# Why is my DATA draw going crazy lately?



## Tom25 (Apr 5, 2015)

Recently, my data draw has been through the roof? With the only difference is I am again driving half time with UBER. How you guys/gals found that the latest UBER app is a DATA HOG, or way worse of one that it was?


----------



## Jon6206 (Apr 30, 2016)

Yeah, I just downloaded Google Maps which lets you download an offline area map. Hope that helps my data usage.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

The Uber app doesn't use much data. The map uses a lot of data if you haven't downloaded the map. A 1 GB data plan is way more than you need.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Stygge said:


> The Uber app doesn't use much data. The map uses a lot of data if you haven't downloaded the map. A 1 GB data plan is way more than you need.


I don't think I agree with your statement... This is 2 days after my billing cycle restarted... I use google maps offline and a firewall to block data access to maps.

Two Days of part time driving:


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Jon6206 said:


> Yeah, I just downloaded Google Maps which lets you download an offline area map. Hope that helps my data usage.


Just downloading the maps won't stop it from using data, you have to block it using some kind of firewall app, there's a thread about this already, here is the link.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/goog...now-how-to-keep-it-from-accessing-data.68420/


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> I don't think I agree with your statement... This is 2 days after my billing cycle restarted... I use google maps offline and a firewall to block data access to maps.
> 
> Two Days of part time driving:


It's interesting that your driver app uses 10x more data than mine. You must use it very differently.
I may take a look at the maps thread but is it a good idea to block data access for maps? Then you won't get the traffic data I suppose.
I also notice that the uber rider app is not up there in the top 3. My experience is that it takes about as much data as the driver app.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Stygge said:


> It's interesting that your driver app uses 10x more data than mine. You must use it very differently.
> I may take a look at the maps thread but is it a good idea to block data access for maps? Then you won't get the traffic data I suppose.
> I also notice that the uber rider app is not up there in the top 3. My experience is that it takes about as much data as the driver app.


Most of my data usage was google maps prior to blocking it. The only thing it doesn't do is warn me of traffic on my route, sometimes that sucks... But, still better than burning up all my data.


----------

